# Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hallo guten Morgen Gemeinde, ich bräuchte mal ein Rat vom Rad,

ich steige nun auf itx um, und habe das asus z270itx strix Brett geordert, was heute kommt.

als Gehäuse habe ich das Silverstone RZ02 in Black. hier sind keine weiteren einbauten der Lüfter möglich.

bedeutet, CPU kühler ist das einzigste was da kühlt, gpu Karte kühlt sich oben ja selbst.

da es das einzigste ist wodran ich was an der Kühlung machen kann, gilt heute meine Aufmerksamkeit komplett für den cpu kühler.

was eventuell auch ein Thema wert wäre ist welche CPU? 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken an einer i5-7600k oder 7700k aber im Grunde möchte ich da nicht groß übertakten, weil es einfach gegen die Natur des airflows ist, möchte dennoch die Möglichkeit haben deswegen das Z Brett.

was eventuell auch wichtig ist zu wissen, ist wie verhalten sich die T Chips mit ihren tdp von 35watt? Ich weis nicht wie ich das einschätzen soll.

ach ja es wird gespielt und mit Codierung gearbeitet, CPU kühler sollte dem standhalten, keine Lust auf blaue.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hmm Raijintek Pallas ? Oder ne 120er AIO Wakü ?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wir reden hier von itx, aio passe da nicht rein. 
Pallas dürfte zu wenig power haben.

noch mal, man kann keine weiteren Lüfter auch "keine 120er Lüfter" zusätzlich einbauen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Das dürfte wohl der potenteste Kühler sein, welcher in das Case reinpasst Noctua NH-L9i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Rvz02? Hatte das auch mal gehabt mit nem 5675c und einem freezer 11lp kühler. Die temps waren so schlecht das ich nach wenigen Stunden das Projekt aufgelöst habe. Auf engem Raum kühler ist sehr schwierig


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Alternativ: Silverstone Argon SST-AR06 CPU-Kuhler - 92mm Werte mit Deinem Case und einem 6700k sind hier zu sehen: Silverstone Raven RVZ02 Mini-ITX Case Review > Performance & Wrap Up - TechSpot

Btw: Im Titel steht "nicht höher als 58cm". Hab mich zunächst gewundert, was Du da für ein Projekt angeleiert hast.


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Rvz02? Hatte das auch mal gehabt mit nem 5675c und einem freezer 11lp kühler. Die temps waren so schlecht das ich nach wenigen Stunden das Projekt aufgelöst habe.



Das Case ist ja auch als HTPC konzipiert worden, darin Gamig-Komponenten zu verbauen ist schon etwas sinnfrei


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Nicht wirkliche, das case ist zum zocken gemacht nicht umsonst hat man die Möglichkeit eine 1080 darin einzubauen.

wie sieht es mit ein Schurken3 aus? 

Ja ich starte das Projekt leise, bevor ich ans Licht gehe, ich Check leise mit euch aus.

brett ist wie gesagt heute da.

meint ihr der AR06 ist auch für den 7700k eigentlich ja oder? Unterscheiden sich fast null.


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Müsste gehen: 

￭ For use with CPUs up to 95W or more*
￭ Intel Socket LGA1150/1151/1155/1156 and AMD Socket AM2/AM3/AM4/FM1/FM2 compatible
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTION：AR06


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück 

Bin mal gespannt wie Deine CPU-Temps aussehen, wenn Du einen"K"-Prozessor mit solchen Kasperkühlern bestückst,

dazu kommt noch eine passive Caseentlüftung


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie Deine CPU-Temps aussehen, wenn Du einen"K"-Prozessor mit solchen Kasperkühlern bestückst,
> 
> dazu kommt noch eine passive Caseentlüftung


Den werde ich haben, ja deswegen bin ich ja hier um es auzuchecken. T CPUs usw.. ich weis ja noch nicht welche CPU  ich nehmen soll.

ach ja, dann sag mir mal warum jeder das dan Gehäuse mit ein box kühler in den Himmel hebt? 

Mit dem rz02 geht was.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Müsste gehen:
> 
> ￭ For use with CPUs up to 95W or more*
> ￭ Intel Socket LGA1150/1151/1155/1156 and AMD Socket AM2/AM3/AM4/FM1/FM2 compatible
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTION：AR06


ich such einen der diesen Topt von der küh Leistung her.

aber ja dieser steht auch im Handbuch.

hab den l9i hatte ich damals mit mein 2600k betrieben, der hat ihn gut gehalten, ein 7700k zieht ja weniger tdp.

bilder vom ganzen werden folgen.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Rvz02? Hatte das auch mal gehabt mit nem 5675c und einem freezer 11lp kühler. Die temps waren so schlecht das ich nach wenigen Stunden das Projekt aufgelöst habe. Auf engem Raum kühler ist sehr schwierig


Ich würde sagen das dein cpu kühler hier die nitte war, mit dem Gehäuse ist mehr möglich da gehört nur mehr Kopf dazu, und aus checken.

mach das gerne hier rüber, das öffnet Augen.

case ist nice nur leider hier viel zu wenig bekannt, ich frag mich warum man das DAN Gehäuse hoch hält obwohl da noch weniger rein passt.


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Mit dem rz02 geht was.



Ich warte mal ab, 

Wärme muss ja irgendwo hin 

Der 7700K zieht zwar weniger Energie als ein 2600K,
wird aber bedeutend wärmer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Du meinst Dieses Gehäuse?  SilverStone Raven RVZ02 Review - Interior | bit-tech.net
Da sollte die Grafikkarte ein Referenzdesign von Nvidia haben

58mm ist ein ziemliches Problem. Der Kühler sollte weiter möglichst genau 58mm an Höhe haben, damit der Lüfter am Lüftungsgitter anliegt und nur kalte frische Luft ansaugt. Ist er flacher reduziert sich die Wirkung, frische Luft anzusaugen. Damit bleibt nur dier Kühler, der ist gegenüber dem Boxed schon eine Verbesserung. Dazu ein neuer Lüfter, und es wird leise. Beide Komponenten habe ich selber und es wird ohne Übetakten ausreichend kühl und leise. Drehzahl reichen ca. 600U/min des Ultra Seek, mehr Drehzahl bringt kaum Vorteile.
Cooler Master GeminII M4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wir sehen uns hier wieder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter umdrehen und die warme Luft nach außen blasen lassen.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hab vor eine 1070 gtx zotec Amp! Rein zu machen, sollte passen von der Länge und Breite, hab schon gesehen das Leute eine strix verbaut haben, und meine ist ein wenig kürzer und dünner.

wie sieht die Spiele Leitung einer T CPU aus? 
ja das ist dass Gehäuse.

was sagt ihr zu C7? Von cryorig.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns hier wieder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218


 warum legst du es drauf an? Ich hab nicht vor meine Kohle in nix zu investieren.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich würd keinen Kühler kaufen wo man den Lüfter nicht gegen ein anderes beliebiges Modell tauschen kann.
Die Luft würd ich unbedingt nach außen blasen lassen, sonst hast du ja nicht viel Belüftungsoptionen bei dem Case.

Hast du das Gehäuse schon gekauft?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Lüfter umdrehen und die warme Luft nach außen blasen lassen.


Ja davon gibt es die 3te Version. Da mach ich mir wegen dem ram ein wenig Kopf, muss ja passen.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd keinen Kühler kaufen wo man den Lüfter nicht gegen ein anderes beliebiges Modell tauschen kann.
> Die Luft würd ich unbedingt nach außen blasen lassen, sonst hast du ja nicht viel Belüftungsoptionen bei dem Case.
> 
> Hast du das Gehäuse schon gekauft?


Jip alles schon da, final Setup kommt in die Nächsten zwei Wochen.


Ja schon recht mit dem kühler und die Luft, das werde ich beachten also ist c7 schon mal raus obwohl der mir echt zugesagt hat aber du hast recht der würde die Luft immer nach innen blassen, das gibt Hitze Stau, dadrauf hab ich kein Bock und ist gegen die Natur.

ziel ist es das Projekt sauber über die Bühne zu bringen, CPU bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ryzen war eigentlich geplant aber ich hab kein Bock auf Kinderkrankheiten und Instabilität dazu kommt das es keine itx Bretter zu gibt, deswegen 1151. ich will mal wieder geil spielen und das über mein ps4 Pad am pc über TV.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ....der würde die Luft immer nach innen blassen, das gibt Hitze Stau, ...


Das sehe ich anderes. Die Öffnungen im Gehäuse sind ziemlich groß. Da kann ein Lüfter kalte Luft ansaugen, die warme Luft kommt schon wieder raus. Zieht man mit der Grafikkarte rein und mit dem CPU-Kühlerlüfter raus, wird nur warme GPU-Luft zum CPU-Kühler transportiert. Rate ich von ab, ein Test ist aber schnell gemacht. Der Scythe Shuriken sieht auch gut aus, als ich mir für vier Jahren den Gemini M2 holte, wurde dieser in einigen Tests aber besser als der Scythe eingestuft. Das nimmt sich alles nichts, Wunder darfst Du nicht erwarten.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich erwarte keine Wunder, ich hab dennoch kein Bock auf blaue mitten im Spiel-> voll Last.

also Leute, macht mir mal ein Pro Kontra Vergleich, mit Bild bitte oder Link.

hab Bilder die ich euch zeigen möchte, da hat einer eine 1080 strix drin und Leute das Teil sieht geil aus.

brauch CPU power auch weil ich mit dem arbeiten möchte also der soll alles können, und cool bei allem bleiben.


----------



## Stueppi (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Du wirst dich halt mit Undervolting beschäftigen müssen, dazu kommt das der Scythe Shuriken recht laut ist (hab ihn, hab den Lüfter getauscht). Am besten wäre es wenn du wirklich von anfang an den möglichst stärksten low Profile Kühler nimmst und sogar vieleicht einen extra guten/leisen Lüfter dazu kaufst, im Sommer wird das sonst kein spaß. Dazu wäre es bestimmt nicht schlecht wenn du die CPU köpfst um weiter Temperatur und Lautstärke zu reduzieren. Gibt dafür ja den Delid Die Mate 2 recht günstig.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Je niedriger der Verbrauch, desto sinnloser wird das Köpfen.

Die aktuellen T-CPU`s von Intel sind eine Mogelpackung bei der TDP.
Intel Core i7-7700T im Test: Flotter Desktop-Stromsparer mit acht Threads bei 35 Watt (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
Turbo deaktivieren, Takt und Spannung mit der Hand einstellen, dann kommst du dem Sweetspot von Verbrauch/Leistung sehr nahe.


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Case ist ja auch als HTPC konzipiert worden, darin Gamig-Komponenten zu verbauen ist schon etwas sinnfrei



Ne das kann man schon gut umsetzen aber bei bauen bin ich auf weitere Probleme gestoßen wie gesagt die Kühlung stand an 1. stelle. Dann die Lautstärke, ein kühler der geeignet war, war mir mit rund 70€ zu teuer. Meine Sapphire r9 380 hatte auch nicht gepasst irgendwie wg der kühlerhöhe/breite. Und das alles ging mir auf die Nerven.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das dein cpu kühler hier die nitte war, mit dem Gehäuse ist mehr möglich da gehört nur mehr Kopf dazu, und aus checken.
> 
> mach das gerne hier rüber, das öffnet Augen.
> 
> case ist nice nur leider hier viel zu wenig bekannt, ich frag mich warum man das DAN Gehäuse hoch hält obwohl da noch weniger rein passt.



ich hatte mich schon informiert und sogar hier im Forum eingekauft. Aber ITx ist schon sehr speziell!


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Gibt es nicht noch die 65tdp CPUs?


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht noch die 65tdp CPUs?



Das macht theoretisch keinen Unterschied, kauf den i5 oder i7 der dir ins Budget passt, bzw. den was du am billigsten bekommst.
Die TDP kannst du selber viel besser einstellen. Das sind ja keine besonderen CPU`s, die haben einfach einen niedrigeren Turbo oder ein TDP-Limit hinterlegt.
Mein 4690k @4GHz verbraucht laut Software unter Prime95 64W.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne das kann man schon gut umsetzen aber bei bauen bin ich auf weitere Probleme gestoßen wie gesagt die Kühlung stand an 1. stelle. Dann die Lautstärke, ein kühler der geeignet war, war mir mit rund 70€ zu teuer. Meine Sapphire r9 380 hatte auch nicht gepasst irgendwie wg der kühlerhöhe/breite. Und das alles ging mir auf die Nerven.
> 
> 
> 
> ich hatte mich schon informiert und sogar hier im Forum eingekauft. Aber ITx ist schon sehr speziell!


Hä warum hat deine 380 nicht gepasst? Wie geht das dass eine 1080 da rein passt, und das als costum Karte sprich strix. Meine ist 1070 AMP! Ist ähnlich groß, mach mich nicht schwach jetzt.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das macht theoretisch keinen Unterschied, kauf den i5 oder i7 der dir ins Budget passt, bzw. den was du am billigsten bekommst.
> Die TDP kannst du selber viel besser einstellen. Das sind ja keine besonderen CPU`s, die CPU`s haben einfach einen niedrigeren Turbo oder ein TDP-Limit hinterlegt.
> Mein 4690k @4GHz verbraucht laut Software unter Prime95 64W.


Hab ein i5 im Laptop aber der ist mir zu langsam, sind die i5 im Desktop besser, müssten doch oder? Muss dazu sagen das es ein Dual Core i5 ist. Trotzdem erstaunlich das der so gut läuft, bei witcher3 ist Feierabend auch bei witcher2 direkt fertig.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Brauch ein Pro und Contra in Sache CPU und CPU Kühlung.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Beim normalen Desktop sind die physisch alle gleich.
Durch den geringeren Takt wird automatisch eine niedrigere Vcore gebraucht oder das TDP-Limit zieht dann die Reißleine.
Wenn du eine T oder S CPU Taktgleich mit einer K betreibst, gibt es keinen Unterschied beim Verbrauch.

Was willst du jetzt eigentlich haben? einen i5 oder i7?


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Case ist ja auch als HTPC konzipiert worden, darin Gamig-Komponenten zu verbauen ist schon etwas sinnfrei





KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hä warum hat deine 380 nicht gepasst? Wie geht das dass eine 1080 da rein passt, und das als costum Karte sprich strix. Meine ist 1070 AMP! Ist ähnlich groß, mach mich nicht schwach jetzt.



das wird passen, bei der Sapphire lag es oben am kühler.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Was am sinnvollsten zum arbeiten und zocken ist, ich codiere auch. 

unter ein i5 nicht also ab 7600 würde ich sagen oder doch direkt ein 7700k ohne Turbo und vcore runter?  Oder doch ein 7700 ohne k?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Kühler steht noch aus.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wenn du sowieso vor hast eher auf der optimierteren Seite zu arbeiten, würd ich den billigsten nehmen.
Intel Core i5-7400, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fixier den Turbotakt auf alle Kerne (3,5GHz) und schau wie weit die Vcore runter geht.


----------



## amdahl (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Offtopic: du hast jetzt über 6000 Beiträge gesammelt. Ok, mehr als die Hälfte davon werden Doppel-, Tripel- Quadrupel- oder N-upel-Post sein. Dennoch wäre es an der Zeit dich mit der "Bearbeiten" Funktion des Forums vertraut zu machen.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du sowieso vor hast eher auf der optimierteren Seite zu arbeiten, würd ich den billigsten nehmen.
> Intel Core i5-7400, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Fixier den Turbotakt auf alle Kerne (3,5GHz) und schau wie weit die Vcore runter geht.


Wäre es ein downgrade zu meinem x5677? Glaub schon oder? Der x5677 hat mein 2600k gekillt! 

Meinst du der reicht zum Spielen? Sollte halt zur 1070 passen, nicht das die CPU nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



amdahl schrieb:


> Offtopic: du hast jetzt über 6000 Beiträge gesammelt. Ok, mehr als die Hälfte davon werden Doppel-, Tripel- Quadrupel- oder N-upel-Post sein. Dennoch wäre es an der Zeit dich mit der "Bearbeiten" Funktion des Forums vertraut zu machen.


 dein Text hat mal null zum Thema  beigetragen!


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Intel Kaby Lake im Test: Elf Core i7, i5, i3, Pentium und Celeron im Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Wenn ich mir den Benchmark anschaue seh ich da nicht viel Unterschied bei den verschiedenen CPU`s.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Brett kam grade an.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hmmm 7700k Max tdp 145w, wie kommt das denn Bitteschön zu Stande? War der Meinung das es bei 91 tdp sei.

welcher kühler könnte denn 145tdp in 58cm stemmen?


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der hat auch 91W.
http://ark.intel.com/products/97129/

Das Silverstone schaut sicher super aus, aber glaubst du nicht das du in einem etwas größeren Gehäuse deine Komponenten besser unterbringen könntest?
Jonsbo UMX1 Plus mit Sichtfenster schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was kommt da eigentlich für eine Grafikkarte rein?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der hat auch 91W.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/97129/
> 
> Das Silverstone schaut sicher super aus, aber glaubst du nicht das du in einem etwas größeren Gehäuse deine Komponenten besser unterbringen könntest?
> ...


Zotec 1070gtx AMP! 

Das Gehäuse hab ich doch erst neu gekauft, das was du gepostet hast, hat kein slim Slot, bei mir kommt ein Slot in LW rein. 

Der Silverstone  kühler ist schon cool, aber der hat nur 3 Headpipes, da muss doch noch was gehen.

hmm kabylake scheint ein kleiner hitzkopf zu sein. Im cb steht das der 7700k eine tdp bis 145 zieht, das ist ja weit mehr als das was mein x5677 zieht.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Test bei CB bezieht sich auf das Gesamtsystem.


> wohlgemerkt immer für den kompletten PC inklusive hochgezüchteten Z270-Mainboards und übertakteter GeForce GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ok und im Game Mode? Wie sieht es da aus?

würde ihn im Stock Takt laufen lassen also Natur.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Speicher aus? Das Brett kann 4266mhz, hmmm das wäre dann wieder ein Fred wert würde ich sagen.

geht erst mal nur um CPU und Kühlung Freunde.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Geköpft hab ich auch noch nie, haha hört sich krass an! Aber eine CPU hab ich noch nie geköpft, hab da auch Respekt vor ihn am Ende dadurch zu killen.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wo hast du das eigentlich mit dem Big Shuriken 3 gelesen?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wo hast du das eigentlich mit dem Big Shuriken 3 gelesen?


sorry hab mich vertippt, ich meine das hier, *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (SCBSK-2000)*


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

schaut selbst 7700k inkl C7, diese Geschichte müsste doch auch bei mir gehen.
How to Build an ITX PC (Kaby Lake 2017 Edition) - YouTube

hier das müsste doch voll gehen mann
How to Build the Best Lounge PC - Mini ITX Gaming Rig - YouTube


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Warum geht hier wieder nix? An was fehlt es hier?


----------



## amdahl (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

An einer offenen Frage die es zu klären gilt.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

schurken2 mit small Speicher? Das müsste doch die beste Option sein? Hab heute das NT bestellt.


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Niedriger Speicher:
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Big Shuriken hat eine gute Kühlleistung um das Geld, mit den niedrigen RAM sollte der auch Platz haben.
Das einzige negative wären vielleicht die Push-Pins. Würd mich bei dem geringen Gewicht aber weniger stören.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ja sieht doch schon mal klasse aus, optisch gefällt mir der von Cruzial Sports in Silber besser, dann sieht das mit der strix Optik klasse aus sprich alles im Einklang.

isr dieser genauso hoch wie der LPX?

push Pins, vom Lüfter? Oder welche Pins?


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Vom Kühler.
Der Big Shuriken wird gleich montiert wie der Intel Boxed.

Ich denke die geben sich nix in der Höhe.
Sollte er wirklich zu hoch sein, musst ihn halt zurückschicken.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hmmm hier sieht es aber alles andere als Push Pins aus, Big Shuriken 2 Installation / Montage - YouTube

aufbau gefällt.

ich brauch eine 100%tig Garantie das die Speicher darunter passen.

will beide Sachen heute noch bestellen.
cpu kommt eine 7700k rein und wird in 2 Wochen nachträglich bestellt, sofern lieferbar.

Edit, LPX  nun bestellt.


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ah, mein Fehler, das war der 1er mit den Push-Pins.
????? ? ???????????? ????????????? ?????? Scythe Big Shuriken :: Overclockers.ru


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Und welchen soll ich nun nehmen? Shurken2 oder?


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich würd den Shuriken 2 nehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Hat mächtig viel Headpipes, das ist glaub ich mit unter die beste Lösung von den 3 Option.

Ich frag mich wie die DAN D4 Käufer mit der Kühlung umgehen, ich hab da immer ein box kühler gesehen, klar sieht das Ding schön klein aus aber mal davon ab, woher der airflow? Ich mein bei den meisten itx System wird der airflow ohne hin fehlen, mehr oder weniger wirds doch beim DAN an allen fehlen, jetzt mal im Ernst, da ist man mit ein i7 total fehl am Platz.

node202 sieht vom Aufbau her auch klasse aus, aber leider Krone Möglichkeit ein LW einzubauen.


----------



## tobse2056 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich hatte bei meinen neuen System auch überlegt  ob ich das Raven oder Node 202 nehme und auch viel nach Kühlern mit 58mm gesucht.

Prolimatech Samuel 17  ( 45mm hoch) + Cryorig XT140  (140mm pwm 13mm Dick) wäre auch eine der möglichkeiten die meine recherchen damals ergeben haben.
Alternativ ginge auch ein Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120 mm Lüfter  (12mm dick)  oder halt direkt der Big Shuriken 2.

Ich hab mich allerdings dann für ein Fractal Core 500 entschieden...  ich glaube nicht das ich Node so leise bekomme würde ich es gerne gehabt hätte


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Samuel 17 wäre durch mein dünnen lpx Speicher natürlich auch eine Option die sich nun als brauchbar erweist.

node 202 ist klasse nur eben keine Möglichkeit auf slim LW, bei mir kommt ein Blue ray slim rein, für mich ist ein LW schon wichtig. Hatte die ganze Zeit 5,25 Blueray LW.

halten wir fest "engere Auswahl Optionen" 
shurikan2/ müsste die beste Option sein 
samuel17, emmm passt da ein 140et Lüfter drauf? 
C1 /Lüfter nicht drehbar, dennoch macht dieser eine sehr gute Figur, kühlblock sieht vielversprechend aus.
silverstone ar06 /ob dieser für 7700k reicht? 

Ok, ja hab auch gesucht und gesucht, aber ich war schnell durch weil mir der Aufbau vom RZ02 sehr zusagt, dieser ist ein Tick höher als die ps3-fat-Lady, im Wohnzimmer sieht er gut versteckt aus und dennoch leicht präsent.

cubs kamen nicht in frage weil meine Grafikkarte nicht rein gepasst hätte, und ich will auf kein Fall meine verkaufen müssen da neu.


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Samuel 17 hat eine 120mm Befestigung, ein 140er mit 120er Lochkreis passt drauf.
Produktvergleich Cryorig XT140 140mm, Thermalright TY-14013R | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du ihn richtig drehst, geht sich das auch mit dem RAM aus.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. März 2017)

*AW: KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r itx System gesucht, nicht hÃ¶her als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Samuel 17 mit 140mm Lüfter wär es auch bei mir geworden, auch wenn der Lüfter größer als der Kühlkörper ist bekommst man dann zusätzlich etwas Airflow ins oder aus dem Gehäuse  mit der Luft die dran vorbei geht, zumindest in der Theorie.

AndryX1311's Completed Build - Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 390 8GB Nitro, RVZ02B HTPC - PCPartPicker United Kingdom  , bei den letzten Bildern siehst du die Kombination aus Samuel 17 und Cryorig XT 140 , ist schon recht eng wie alles bei der Art von Gehäuse.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Passt der Samuel auch perfekt drauf auf das mainboard? Das asus z270 strix hat leicht erhöhte Kühlkörper die zB in der Region Phasen und oben raus sind, normal müssten alle genannten kühler trüber hinweg stehen oder? Das ganze wird echt cm Arbeit.

rams sollten schon mal passen.

es werden auf jedenfall Bilder vom ganzen Folgen.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r itx System gesucht, nicht hÃ¶her als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Der Samuel 17 mit 140mm Lüfter wär es auch bei mir geworden, auch wenn der Lüfter größer als der Kühlkörper ist bekommst man dann zusätzlich etwas Airflow ins oder aus dem Gehäuse  mit der Luft die dran vorbei geht, zumindest in der Theorie.
> 
> AndryX1311's Completed Build - Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 390 8GB Nitro, RVZ02B HTPC - PCPartPicker United Kingdom  , bei den letzten Bildern siehst du die Kombination aus Samuel 17 und Cryorig XT 140 , ist schon recht eng wie alles bei der Art von Gehäuse.


da geht einen ja das Messer in der Hose hoch!

aber das sieht sehr stark danach aus als ob samuel17 mit dem Lüfter nicht ganz rein passt, sprich wir reden hier von Par Zentimeter, ich glaub deswegen hat der das Gehäuse seitlich abgeändert, ich kann leider kein Englisch, wer kann es für mich übersetzen? Könnt was brauchbares bei rum kommen.

bei mir kommt ein Slot-in LW rein, eventuell "Weils günstiger ist" doch eins mit Schublade, mal sehen, Augenmerk liegt grade auf das wichtigste.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. März 2017)

*AW: KÃ¼hler fÃ¼r itx System gesucht, nicht hÃ¶her als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

er hat nicht viel drüber geschrieben über die Veränderungen am Gehäuse, sieht für mich aber nur danach aus  das er die Gehäuse durch ein Mesh Gitter ersetzt hat.
Über den Kühler schreibt er noch das  sich die Temperatur um 9 Grad verbessert hat im gegensatz zum Noctua L9i. Aber ohne Lautstärke Messung  oder RPM Angabe  finde ich die Aussage nicht sehr hilfreich

Hier nochmal ne Auflistung aller Kühler die passen würden, ich weis es macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter, ich hatte Stunden damit verbracht Teile für das Node 202 rauszusuchen um dann  zu entscheiden das es meinen Silentansprüchen nicht 100% gerecht werden wird

Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B: 58mm height,   312g without fan, 120mm fan
Thermalright AXP-100: 58mm height,   320g without fan, 100mm fan
Prolimatech Samuel 17: 45mm height without fan,   410g without fan, 120mm fan MOUNT
Silverstone AR06: 58mm height,   263g without fan, 92mm fan
Noctua NH-L9i: 37mm height,   345g without fan (420g with fan), 92mm fan
Cryorig C7: 47mm,   295g without fan, 92mm fan


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Jetzt haben wir ja gute im Programm, jetzt ist die Frage welcher? Für den 7700k.

kiste steht 2 Meter von meiner Couch weg.

umbauen der Seiten teile habe ich nicht vor.


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Samuel hätte einen tick breitere Lamellen, im Leerlauf leiser und es setzt sich nicht ganz so viel Staub an.
Der ist auch richtig hochwertig, hatte den auf einem i5-2400s und war sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Meinst du der passt da rein? Aber ey dass wäre auf den Punkt oder?


----------



## tobse2056 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

naja, es wären 58mm  genau wie der Scythe.. aber bei solchen Systemen ist es immer ein Risiko.. gibt viele Faktoren  weswegen es nicht klappen kann.. Höhe der Kühler der Spannungswandler, Position des CPU Sockels, Speicherhöhe und viele anderer Faktoren.
ne Garantie wird wohl keinen geben können außer du nimmst den Intel Boxedkühler


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Und der wird doch nicht einmal mitgeliefert mal davon ab der bei mir direkt in den Keller landet.

ja ich werde es aus checken müssen, ja der schurke2.0 wäre genau so hoch da hast du recht.


Nt eingetroffen, final Bau folgt...Bilder folgen..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> ...aber bei solchen Systemen ist es immer ein Risiko..


Nein, kein Risiko, das Gehäuse ist weich und es kommt auf 1-2mm überhaupt nicht an, ganz im Gegenteil wäre ein Spalt zwischen Lüfter und offener Wand schlimmer. Lieber ein Kühler mit 1mm zu viel Höhe aus einer, mit 10mm Luft. Meine Meinung....


----------



## tobse2056 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Als Silentfan sage ich lieber 10mm Luft als ne Gehäusewand die vibriert weil der Lüfter sie berührt  . Aber jeder darf seine Meinung haben


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ja an der Stelle wo der kühler dann sein wird, ist eine Plastik Abdeckung sprich Luft Filter Gitter sozusagen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, kein Risiko, das Gehäuse ist weich und es kommt auf 1-2mm überhaupt nicht an, ganz im Gegenteil wäre ein Spalt zwischen Lüfter und offener Wand schlimmer. Lieber ein Kühler mit 1mm zu viel Höhe aus einer, mit 10mm Luft. Meine Meinung....



 Du scheinst aber noch nicht so viele Rechner zusammengeschraubt zu haben 

Wenn ein Kühler an einer Seitenwand anliegt, werden meistens Vibrationen übertragen,

von daher ist ein Luftspalt, immer etwas vorzuziehen


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

der typ hier haut eine 6700k in das case rein, nice video 
EPIC 4k Gaming Console PC - Build Guide (The Console Destroyer!) - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Gute Lüfter vibrieren nicht, billige übertragen ihre Geräusche über festen Kühler und Mainboard ebenso als Körperschall direkt ins Gehäuse. (Klugscheißermodus aus)

Es geht darum, dass der Lüfter kalte Luft ansaugen muss von draußen, und da ist es wichtig, so nach wie möglich an das Gehäuse zu kommen. Ich würde um den Lüfter rund herum schwarzes Tesamoll als Abdichtung/Anbindung zum Gehäuse kleben.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Leute hab nun diese Option aufgeschlagen, ich weiß das diese CPU nicht die bäume raus reißt aber somit hab ich schon mal ein System was läuft dazu kommt ich ein muster bekomme wie das mit dem CPU kühler wird, hab eine 13mm lütter inkl 4pin-pwm gefunden was die gleichen werte hat wie die "140er Lüfter" die hier schon gepostet wurden.

die CPU ist als Übergang, bis mein 7700k kommt, das wäre in etwas 3 bis 4 Wochen, es geht mir darum das ich in Sache Kühlung ein eindruck bekomme, und diese Geschichte schon mal läuft, also leute das ist nicht das finale, ich poste dann fotos.


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Der Pentium wäre besser, der ist im Gesamtschnitt ca. 1/3 schneller in Spielen.
Den könntest sogar noch etwas länger behalten und noch auf eine kleine Preissenkung durch Ryzen hoffen
Intel Pentium G4560, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm einen anderen Lüfter, der hat nur ein Gleitlager.
Thermalright TY-14013R 140x150x13mm 700-1300 U/min


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

ok hab den nun auch bestellt ich guck mir beide Lüfter an, CPU muss nicht besser sein, ich hab nicht vor mit dem zu spielen eventuell nur mal etwas quälen und mal schauen wie weit der affe Springen kann, der hat für mich nur ein sinn, Überbrücken bis zu 7700k, will in die kleinen CPUs kein Cent mehr ausgeben, wie ich muss, diese CPU dient nur damit die Geschichte endlich mal ein Gesicht bekommt, mir geht es eher um den kühler und Lüfter "höhe usw", aber ohne CPU läuft ja nix.

7700k kommt so in 3 bis 4 wochen rein.


----------



## Abductee (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Lass die Lüfter halt davor ein paar Stunden auf 100% einlaufen bevor du dir ein Bild vom Laufgeräusch machst.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ja mach ich, vielleicht kann man ja das eine oder andere Game doch erst mal anspielen? Wir schauen mal was der kleine monkey druff hat.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

bau hat begonnen, ich habe heute nun das Brett und die notwendigen kabel gelegt und angeschlossen.

weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

kabel nun gut verlegt, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Netzteil was heute kommt.

ich habe kurzes sata6g kabel genommen ( DeLOCK Kabel SATA 6 Gb/s 20 cm ) oder ich glaub 30cm? was ich auch noch empfehlen kann ist das von SilverStone SST-CP11B-300 Ultra-dünn, diese gibt es auch in Kürzer.

das kabel hat super rein gepasst ohne das es mir im weg rumliegt


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wenn der Platz eng wird, hab ich die in letzter Zeit immer genommen:
Akasa PROSLIM - Serial ATA-Kabel - Serial ATA 150/300: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
(gibts in verschiedenen Längen)


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich frag mich was das Silverstone 180grad sata Kabel auf sich hat, ist der sata Kopf gedreht oder was? 

Jo netter tip, falls es eng wird nimm ich dein Rat an. brauch ja nur noch einen, fürs slim LW.

ich mach mir grade nur etwas sorgen wegen der sata Strom Versorgung, welche Kabel liegen bei dem corsair SF-600 bei? Wurde mitgedacht?

Edit, Lüfter sind aufm weg...


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was das Silverstone 180grad sata Kabel auf sich hat, ist der sata Kopf gedreht oder was?



Ja, sieht so aus


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Nt angekommen und eingebaut, kabel haben gepasst aber die hätten ein ticken weicher sein können, etwas straff aber ok, eine runde vorgewärmt Aufm "Heizkörper" und gut ist.

hab nun alles eingebaut was geht, RAM kam übrigens auch an, Grafikkarte hat super gut reingepasst, man musste lediglich so ein seiten halte demontieren der eigentlich immer ab muss bei custom karten, ist eher für ref karten gedacht.
die zusätzliche  Grafikkarten Halterung hat mit dieser karte nicht gepasst "generell alle Custom karten"  da die schiene nicht lang genug ist, hier das gleiche spiel, eher für Ref Design karten gedacht.

nix zu trotz der aufbau läuft ohne Bauchschmerzen, ich muss mir aber bei der Verkabelung der sata Geräte ausdenken, flacher oder was? wer hat ein tipp?

wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt? bin voll zufrieden, jetzt kommt es nur noch auf die CPU Kühlung an, wie gesagt die Celeron CPU wird in kommenden Wochen gegen ein 7700k ausgetauscht, das noch mal separat angemerkt.

Kühler und CPU sowie Lüfter müssten morgen oder am Donnerstag ankommen, dann gibt es weiter Bilder.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Die Verkabelung könnte man noch etwas optimieren


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wüsste nicht wie, eine Idee? Ich hab geguckt und nur diese Option für mich gefunden.

an der Stelle wo sich das Kabel staut ist nichts was darunter heiß wird, ich nenne sie mal tote Zone!


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Schaue Dir mal Bild1 an,

ich würde die Kabel eher nach unten ziehen, 

falls die Länge es hergibt


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Versteh ich nicht. Bearbeite mal das Bild und zeig mit dem Pfeil wie du es meinst.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Bearbeite mal das Bild und zeig mit dem Pfeil wie du es meinst.



Sry, heute nicht mehr  

Ich muss dann erst mal abruhen


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, heute nicht mehr
> 
> Ich muss dann erst mal abruhen


Kein Thema, ich befürchte eh das man mit der Verkabelung nicht recht weit kommt, finds bis jetzt gut wie es ist, zeig mir dennoch deine Verbesserung per Bild wenn du mal Zeit hast.


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wo saugt das Netzteil eigentlich die Luft an?
Das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse hat doch da überhaupt keine Öffnung.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wo saugt das Netzteil eigentlich die Luft an?
> Das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse hat doch da überhaupt keine Öffnung.


doch es steht innen etwas ab, es sieht nur so aus also würde er nour eine kleine ritze haben aber dem geht es gut, es steht ein par cm ab.

was hätte ich ich denn dann für ein NT gebraucht? da stand SFX und SFX-L, also geht auch beides.

an der seite wo das NT ist, ist am seiten teil ein Lüfter gitter sprich der bekommt schon die Luft die er braucht.


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Mich hats nur gewundert, auf den Bildern vom Gehäuse ist das NT immer so montiert das der Lüfter auf der anderen Seiten liegt.


----------



## tobse2056 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Bist du dir sicher dass das Netzteil richtig rum eingebaut ist ? Ich kenn auch nur so das es auf der Seite vom CPU kühler die Luft ansaugt


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mich hats nur gewundert, auf den Bildern vom Gehäuse ist das NT immer so montiert das der Lüfter auf der anderen Seiten liegt.


ja grade wo du es sagst? passt der denn auch anderes rum rein? das guck ich morgen früh gleich mal.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass das Netzteil richtig rum eingebaut ist ? Ich kenn auch nur so das es auf der Seite vom CPU kühler die Luft ansaugt


nein nicht sicher, hat aber alles so schön gepasst, ich guck morgen früh noch mal danach, wenn das anderes rum auch passt dann werdet ih natürlch recht haben, hab noch nie ein SFX NT gehabt, schön das ihr mir de augen öffnet.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Leute ihr hattet recht, es ging auch anders rum, ich Habs nun gedreht, weiter Bilder folgen, danke für das öffnen der Augen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Um nochmal auf die Verkabelung zu kommen,

kannst Du die SSD nicht irgendwo auf der GPU-Seite befestigen?

Die anderen Kabel, wie Sata usw., könnte man sicherlich auch nach unten führen

Ich erkenne auf den Bildern leider nicht, ob es da noch geeignete Durchführüngen gibt


----------



## KonterSchock (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

so Leute, da es Schwierigkeiten mit der Lieferung gab hab ich den kühler inkl Silverstone Lüfter und CPU Geschichte storniert und wo anderes bestellt, als CPU kommt jetzt erst mal eine g3900->übergangs CPU rein, kühler nun bei caseking bestellt per 24S also sollte morgen alles da sein, mir ist das egal ob es skylake oder kabylake Reste sind Hauptsache  es lebt erst mal, geht eher um die Kühlung, aber ohne CPU läuft ja nix.

Der TY-14013R ist grade angekommen, das bedeutet ich habe nur diesen, den silverstone hab ich wie beschrieben storniert.

@andi ich werde demnächst mal ausführliche Bilder machen, aber ich kann mich nicht verteilen, die Verkabelung finde ich gut bis jetzt, wie gesagt Bilder folgen, muss gucken das die Geschichte jetzt läuft.


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Den Thermalright kannst gleich mal an 12V anstecken und aufrecht laufen lassen.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Den Thermalright kannst gleich mal an 12V anstecken und aufrecht laufen lassen.


hab keine Hardware mehr hier, um ihn laufen zu lassen, ohne CPU geht ja das kleine itx System nicht.
bin über den laptop online.

wie lange muss der denn vorlaufen?


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

2h würd ich ihn schon laufen lassen, ist aber ein persönlicher Vogel von mir. (wenn ich die Zeit hab lass ich ihn auch die ganze Nacht laufen)
Du kannst ihn auch anstecken und nichts hören.
Ich hab halt die Erfahrung gemacht das sich das Lagergeräusch deutlich verkleinert wenn man den Lüfter einlaufen lässt.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Interessant, aber ich Bau ihn erst morgen rein sofern Samuel nun kommt wenn nicht hab ich erst mal den box kühler und lasse den 140er über das Brett ein laufen, normal müsste Samuel morgen kommen da 24s versandt, der Schuh drückt...


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

weil ich grade zeit habe stell ich euch mal das außen rum vor, sprich die Füße, die GPU Zusatz Halterung, ein Adapter für kleine slim Lw, und den 140er Lüfter -> Erscheinungsbild und dünne.

weiter Fotos vom System folgen später.

ich habe nun gerechnet, der Samuel hat eine Höhe von 45,1 der Lüfter 13, Hilfe ich komm auf 58.1, haben wir hier ein 1mm Problem? Alter Vater, mach mich nicht schwach.. mal gucken ob es wirklich an dem 1mm habert, das würde doch kein Mensch verkraften können.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

CPUs und kühler sind da, welchen Adapter soll ich nehmen für die Befestigung am mainboard, es liegt ein 1156 Adapter bei und ein 1366 und für AMD, sollte der1156 sein oder?


----------



## MDJ (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ja, der 1156 ist mit deinem 1151 gleich.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

So nun geht's weiter, Bilder folgen...


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

hat super geklappt, ohne Probleme eingebaut, hat super gut gepasst, der pc ist Flüster leise, CPU läuft wunderbar perfekt zum überbrücken, gespielt habe ich noch nichts aber ich glaub damit brauch ich auch nicht groß anfangen, aber mich juckt es trotzdem, ich werde hier mal par Ergebnis die tage reinpumpen, wie gesagt ich erwarte nicht zu viel vom Celeron, mal schauen.

Kühler ist hochwertig und alles andere als schwach, ob der den 7700k halten kann? in einem Monat wissen wir mehr.

hier mal der aufbau.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

ups vergessen, hier der Kühler seperat


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wie schauts mit dem Platz Lüfter zu Deckel aus? Hast noch Luft ohne das was streift?
Würd sich der Samuel auch um 180° gedreht verbauen lassen? Also Heatpipekrümmung unten.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

also schleifen tut  garnix, es passt perfekt rein, hab den kühler so rein weil die pieps an den Phasen Kühlblock dran gekommen sind, andere Richtungen hab ich nicht probiert, Lüfter läuft nun seit ungefähr 10 stunden am stück, sehr leise unter 30db, kühl dazu.


----------



## tobse2056 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Sieht echt verdammt gut, bin da echt  ich am überlegen ob meine Fractal Core 500 Pläne über den Haufen schmeiße und vielleicht doch das Node 202 nehme . Finde die Bauform echt klasse aber momentan ist Verfügbarkeit vom AM4 Kühlern nicht so klasse,zumindest von Low Profile Kühlern.

Aber ich denke der 7700k sollte kein Problem sein, bekommst Frischluft zum Kühlen direkt von außen und wenn du den nicht übertakten willst kannst ja ihn ja etwas Untervolten. Hab bei einen Test auch gelesen das die Grafikkarten Temperatur einen Freiluft aufbau entspricht, viel anders sollte der CPU auch nicht sein wenn der Lüfter bis an Seitenteil reicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

hab nun 2 spiele drauf installiert, man muss dazu sagen das man froh sein kann wenn spiele an sich überhaupt laufen, das tun sie mit dem celeron G3900 aber nur bedingt " da einfach zu wenig unter der Haube" aber es läuft, jedoch darf man  keine wunder erwarten! Es ist und bleibt die schlechteste Chip Güte, und wer ist genau haben will, defekte CPUs, die bei Intel durch alle Register fallen.

bei MortelKombat , schlägt sich die cpu an sich gut aber je nach level, merkt man schnell das die cpu am Limit läuft und es kommt gerne mal zu frametrops-> hack Bilder! aber nicht immer aber öfters, das liegt definitiv an der CPU keine frage "war zu erwarten" aber für schlappe 40€ schlägt der sich gut.

bei SchattenMordor sieht es weniger erfreulich aus, 44fps im schnitt da hackt das bild öfters wie bei MKX, auch hier ist der celeron G3900 überfordert aber auch hier muss ich sagen, kann man froh sein das es überhaupt läuft und mit hack Bildern spielbar ist, auch hier war es Klar!

zum spielen ist diese cpu nicht gedacht das muss man ganz klar sagen, das wissen aber bestimmt die meisten, und trotzdem ist es eine nette Übergangs CPU, dabei sollte sich bleiben, evevtuell noch für Office ganz ok.

nächsten Monat folgt die um Welten bessere CPU, 7700k oder 7600k Steht zu Auswahl , ich noch nicht welcher der beiden, und eigentlich sehe ich coffelake 6core auf uns zu rollen, was aber tun? Was sagt ihr? 


AM4 "war" geplant aber auf diese Probleme hab ich kein bock, dazu kommt keine itx Bretter. das asus Z270 itx ist sehr geil, und bin super zufrieden mit meiner 1151 Entscheidung, nur welche CPU für nächsten Monat? das Problem ist coffelake, was nun? 

Ich werde nächsten Monat den G3900 über haben, wer ihn mir abkaufen möchte kann sich per pn bei mir melden.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Sound Probleme, hört selbst, voll das kratzen und unregelmäßiges wiedergeben
http://more84.podspot.de/files/DSC0533.mp3

hab jetz alle treiber durch, und denn neusten drauf 0008-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R281

was ist das nun fürn Kack? wer weiß weiter?

edit, Brett ging zurück, es wird doch wieder ein Msi Brett, war vorher auch besser bedient als mit asus.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Nächsten Monat gibt es ein reload des Projektes!


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Leute morgen gehts in die end runde, konnte die sachen nun doch noch vor ende des monats klar machen.

Final Bilder vom ganzen werden folgen, bin gespannt ob die Sound Probleme beim msi auch noch vorhanden sind, was tun wenn ja? verdammt ich will unbedingt zocken..

ach ja eine 7700k wird eingebaut.


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis,

behalte es im Auge


----------



## KonterSchock (23. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

so sieht er nun aus.

hey leute was ist der unterschied zwischen m-key und e-key?
Edit, hat sich erledigt habs nun genaue geforscht, der e-key ist der Steckplatz wo die wlan karte eingesteckt ist, da hab ich so oder so nix zu suchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Final pics folgen, war jetzt nur grob, front LED wurde in weis geändert, muss die Verkabelung noch mal durch gehen, slim LW folgt Nächten Monat.


----------



## tobse2056 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

wie sieht es mit der Temperatur und Lautstärke aus wenn der 7700k unter last ist?  Denke mal als Silent wird es nicht mehr durchgehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Doch, bin erstaunlich überrascht! bin noch am testen, ich hab nun kombatX und Schatten 1 Stunde gespielt, rpm bleibt bei 500 Temperatur stand auf 62grad, ich habe keine Frame trops und auch keine trottling sprich die mp500 bleibt erstaunlich kühl.

nähres demnächst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Sieht gut aus  Poste dein Setup mal hier: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III


----------



## KonterSchock (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Front LED nun in weiß, Ein slim BlueRay folgt auch noch, Bilder folgen demnächst.

System ist super leise beim spielen und im Desktop betrieb, beim codieren kam ich schon auf 99grad, hab den vcore auf 1,21 eingestellt siehe da 89grad, aber nur beim codieren, beim spielen bleibt der bei 62grad, spiele laufen alle flüssig, ich frag mich grade warum Sisteres Twisteres nicht mehr in FHD läuft? lief es überhaupt mal in FHD? 

System läuft super zuverlässig und ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme auch keine mit dem Sound.

jetzt müsste ich nur eine nette Bedient Oberfläche finden, weil Windows mit ihrer Desktop Oberfläche eher eine Notlösung ist als passend für ins Wohnzimmer, sprich man möchte es ja auch chillig bedienen können, wer hat ein tipp? weil so muss man immer eine Maus zu Seite haben, Desktop im Wohnzimmer ist irgendwie nicht so das ideale, zock im Wohnzimmer mit mehreren Joysticks.

X360 pad und Ps4 gehen, ohne Probleme zb bei KomabtX bei Schatten zb wird nur der x360 genommen, das mit dem ps4 pad müsste ich noch auschecken aber verbunden ist der schon mal über Bluetooth, ohne Wireless Adapter wie zb beim x360 benötigt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, bin aber froh,

dass du soweit zufrieden bist


----------



## tobse2056 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Kodi mediacenter für Windows installieren,kann Filme und streams abspielen und kannst auch Programme heraus starten .

Gesendet von meinem thor mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Kodi mediacenter für Windows installieren,kann Filme und streams abspielen und kannst auch Programme heraus starten .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem thor mit Tapatalk


Anleitung?


----------



## KonterSchock (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, bin aber froh,
> 
> dass du soweit zufrieden bist


warum hast du es nicht gedacht? hitze stau? ne ne bei voll last kommt die CPU zwar sehr hoch aber im CASE selbst ist von der hitze nix zu merken sobald last weg ist geht alles wieder auf idle runter sprich Lüfter direkt wieder auf 500RPM was wiederum sagt das die cpu nicht dauer heizt , das gerät hat im idle 40db und bei Vollast 55db, meine ps4 ist bei vollast viel lauter.

beim spielen bleibt der erstaunlich cool, nur beim codieren dreht der auf, auf 1500RPM system läuft weiterhin stabil ohne Frezz, die M-2 ssd läuft auch super ohne Trotteling-> komisches Wort.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> warum hast du es nicht gedacht? hitze stau?



Ja, ich hätte schon etwas höhere Temps beim Zocken erwartet


----------



## KonterSchock (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte schon etwas höhere Temps beim Zocken erwartet


Ne beim zocken läuft alles glatt. Die Kombi mit dem Samuel17 und dem TR140 ist perfekt.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ne beim zocken läuft alles glatt. Die Kombi mit dem Samuel17 und dem TR140 ist perfekt.



Dann ist ja alles i.O.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. April 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

so sieht die front nun mit weißen LED´s aus, der einbau war einfach, und unkompliziert.
Spiele Benches kommen noch..


----------



## JustBrainless (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Wie wäre es mit einer externen Wakü?


----------



## KonterSchock (7. April 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

nicht nötig, der cpu kühler reicht total aus, bis jetzt kein einen frezz, benshmarks folgen mit der zeit.


----------



## Max Cifer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Thread vermutlich nicht mehr aktiv. Gelöscht


----------



## KonterSchock (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

klar ist der noch aktiv, hier ein bensch von der kiste,

extreme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



high



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



medium



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nicht immer zeit, aber wie gesagt spiele folgen noch.

Edit,
gestern hab ich den kleinen pc mal zum freund mit, siehe da, läuft reibungslos und gar nicht laut, die Kiste blieb bei 35 bis 40db, beim spielen, angetestet habe ich Tombraider.

hab da jetzt Steam-> Big Oberfläche in Nutzung und muss sagen top, man merk das es sich in der beta befindet aber zb gestern hab ich nix mit Windows desk Oberfläche am Hut, das ganze über x360 Pad gesteuert, meine kiste weißt keine schwächen auf, alles läuft super.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

aktuelles Ergebnis, ohne OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Das hier ist Draus geworden,


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Kühler für itx System gesucht, nicht höher als 58cm und allgemeine CPU Fragen*

Naja, wenn das Teil so schmal sein muss 

Sieht aber chic aus


----------

